# 8hp tecumseh engine parts



## awg1983 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have 8hp tecumseh HM80 engine parts for sale...all prices OBO

110v electric starter - $60
Head with valves - $30
Carb - $25
Intake - $10
Piston with rings - $10
Fuel tank and new line - $20
Magneto - $15
Pull rope recoil mechanism and rear cover - $45
Flywheel with magnets - $20
Exterior motor covers (heater box and misc covers) - $20
Sump cover - $10
Original muffler - $10

Anything else you may need let me know I will see if its any good
Prices do not include shipping. I am located in 62305
Like I said prices are best offer just hate to see them go to waste when they are still usable. 
my email is [email protected] I respond on there quicker. Pictures are available upon request.


----------

